# Need a Host for my blog and forum



## hemant_mathur (Jan 29, 2007)

I am in search of a good free host for my blog, forum and site. 
I need a site creator having WYSIWYG editor and also a manual editor with ftp support.
The blog should have comments feature.
I tried google pages but it doesn't has good manual editor and 275mb.com does not allow mods to be installed in forum.

I dont have much info about these things so help would be appreciated.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 29, 2007)

dont install 275mb s default forum.... then u can install mods....
try this link
*www.free-webhosts.com/


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 29, 2007)

Try either www.frihost.com or www.forums.fusionxhost.com Both are paid to post hosting and both of them rock.


----------



## champ_rock (Jan 30, 2007)

dude i have some space left.. u can try out that .. i can install forum and give u FTP access to it.. 

i will be coming to my home on 1feb// then we i can create ur account if u need it


----------



## Pathik (Jan 30, 2007)

@champ rock do u mean ur paid space..


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jan 30, 2007)

servage is the best in this business,,,


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 30, 2007)

sushantvirdi said:
			
		

> servage is the best in this business,,,



Yes, best in the biz of Overselling LOL


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanx for the links Pathiks and Navjotsingh .. i'll try them out.
Champ Rock thanks for the offer but i want to make on free host as i have to make a few more for my friends after i make mine. Mine is only to learn how to so i can make for others later. This is one disadvantage of reading the forums and mag - u have help out friends in all computing related stuff.


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 30, 2007)

I have heard Zeeblo is back in business. 

If you don't mind forum posting in return for free hosting, then you can also have a look at Yurx. Although not too reliable in terms of performance and uptime, but cPanel a/cs for free


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 30, 2007)

For ur blog u can go to www.blogger.com
For the forum u have a site which provides u ready made free online forum :- www.proboards.com
And abt the site there are many just google .U can try them
www.geocities.com
www.wetpaint.com
www.tripod.com
www.50webs.com


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 30, 2007)

Just check this forum
*freewebspace.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=2

Tons of Requests and offers. I used to offer free hosting earlier but sorry not now. Wishing you luck though


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*www.awardspace.com


----------



## JhonCena (Jan 31, 2007)

*www.blogofwebmasters.com/?p=6

Try this^


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 1, 2007)

oops.. sorry forgot to mention i was offering that space FREE.. that was just some free space in my cpanel account..
therefore i decided to create a FTP account for u so that u can try it out


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 1, 2007)

champ rock thanks for the offer but I have already made the forum on 275mb.com and blog at blogger.com.
Currently setting up the forum .. know any good mods which i should put in it  .. it's basically for a CS clan.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 1, 2007)

@hemant 4 wich clan is it??


----------



## JhonCena (Feb 1, 2007)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> champ rock thanks for the offer but I have already made the forum on 275mb.com and blog at blogger.com.
> Currently setting up the forum .. know any good mods which i should put in it .. it's basically for a CS clan.



Free host is never good for forums. how many bandwidth 275mb.com offer???


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 1, 2007)

5GB bandwidth per month.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 1, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> @hemant 4 wich clan is it??


It is for Premogenital .. u can find them on hamachi. Actually it's my bro's clan so i am making their site and forum.


----------



## freakitude (Feb 2, 2007)

www.frihost.com


----------

